# Brute Drive belt



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Can someone tell me where to purchase an after market drive belt?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Aftermarket - EPI severe duty from erlansonperformanceinc

if not wanting that belt, definitely go with OEM


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks man,


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i put a highlifter belt on my brute about a month ago and love it. it made by bike pull a lot harder and it doesnt slip any. u can order the belt from highlifter.com for bout 70 bucks. oh yea how do i post a new thread i cant seem to figure out how to do it please help somebody


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If not OEM I really like the Carlise Ultimax belts.


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> oh yea how do i post a new thread i cant seem to figure out how to do it please help somebody


Metal Man has the answer:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=31626#post31626


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

OEM belt gets my vote.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would recommend the OEM belt myself...Not too many belts are as good as that one...If you do go the route of the aftermarket EPI severe duty gets my vote


----------



## Stretch8z (Jun 24, 2009)

I have tried a few different belts and none of them last even close to as long as OEM.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

The reason OEM belts are better than all of the aftermarket belts (with the exception of the EPI Severe Duty) is because of them being made with Kevlar. The EPI belt is also made with Kevlar, but pricey.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

eh. then what's the special ingredient in the OEM belts if all the others is kevlar? mushrooms?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I replaced my OEM belt at 100 hrs. just for preventative maint. after having the 31's & 32's on for so long, and the belt I pulled out looked dang near new. Now I have a near new OEM belt as a spare. I put in another OEM belt. My vote is definitely OEM!

FWIW I have never smoked a belt or anything like that with the OEMs and proper clutching...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Goodyear calls their cords flexten, dayco and carlisle call theirs aramax, gates belts uses kevlar and epi calls theirs high tensile Aramid which contains no cotton.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> epi calls theirs high tensile Aramid _which contains no cotton_.




Just like my underware!!! :rockn:


:bigok:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Just like my underware!!! :rockn:
> 
> 
> :bigok:


 
:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm just glad he's wearing something under there.


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

epi severe duty gets my vote i smoked 2 oem belts and have had no problems with the epi belt


----------

